# Please help me choose the best filter!



## Captain D' (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey everyone this is my first post/question here and would appreciate some advice. 

I am looking at purchasing my first aquarium, a 75 gallon for ciclhids. I have been researching canister filters and find that I am having trouble settling on what will be best. I would like to get a filter that will keep my water as clean as possible and have been debating between Ehiem 2217 (264 GPH), Fluval 406 (383 GPH) and Aquatop 400 (370 GPH). 
I have read that with ciclhids its is important to have a high turnover rate of water per hour and that I should be aiming for about a turnover rate of 5x per hour or even higher. The Ehiems are higly touted but they have the lowest rate of GPH, the Fluval has the highest GPH but are louder and the Aquatop seems to be a newer filter and the media is sold seperate. 

Anyways, what filter is my best option? Of course cost is a concern but I dont mind paying more for a superior product and a healthier tank. 

Any advice about filters (or anything else involved in purchasing my first aquarium ie. lights, heaters, etc) would be of great help. 

Cheers,
D


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I prefer the Rena Filstar "L" formerly known as the XP3. You can pick one up used for $100 with media and sponges. My second choice is the Eheim 2217. 
--
Paul


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Eheim, hands down the best canister filter I have ever owned. Easy to disconnect and clean.


----------



## Captain D' (Apr 27, 2014)

But the Ehiem has the lowest GPH rate? Isnt that of some concern?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I never relied on the flow rate, I like the ability to use any different combinations of media, due to the basket design. I also really liked the quick release feature that makes cleaning the filter quick and easy. The ability to clean the filter easy will make it so you will clean the filter every two weeks or monthly and not dread the job. 

Flow has to everything to do with what media you use in the filter and how clean or dirty the filter. 

With the Rheims you can buy bulk media and use filter bags and make using it cheaper in the long run. I have had fluvals and the Renia and just liked the quality of the eheim. 

But this is just my personal opinion. I think the best filter is the one you keep maintained and with good media.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Captain D' said:


> *But the Ehiem has the lowest GPH rate?* Isnt that of some concern?


And closest to the truth as far as filter ratings go.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Capt

So CANISTER filters. Lots of debate on this subject. I personally use an eheim 2215 for my cichlid tank. I really like how it runs (NO NOISE). I clean the canisters about once every 2 months, full clean like tubes and everything. The quick valve is also convinent when I am lazy and want to just clean the canister (caution when you only clean the canister part the tubes do get a little dirty/gunky which slows down the GPH). I like the ideas of getting different media/filter for the canisters as well. I am not sure about the other types FLUVAL or RENA.

If you are really concerned with GPH maybe think about getting 2 canister filters. You could get 2 eheim 2215 or even 2 eheim 2213, not sure what the GPH on each are but that is an option. 

In fact I wish I had two canisters on my tank. That way when I am cleaning one of them the other one is still running. 

There are always ehiems used for sale. Check this forum and kijiji. Tons of them NEW and USED. I got my 2215 BNIB for $120 on kijiji from some guy in Scarborough, super cheap. But now that I think of it I should have got a used one because they are build so well and last forever. So if you don't mind getting a used one I am sure you can get 2 used eheims for the price of a new one.

Good luck and I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Capt,

I'm currently running the following Fluval 404, FX 5 and 6, Eheim Pro II's 2028 and 2026 and Rena XP4. 

I do like all of the filters and all work well as long as you keep up on the cleaning. For a 75G if it is stocked heavy, I wouldn't recommend the Fluval 404. You will find you will have to clean it more often then the others. If you don't mind that, its not a bad filter. 

In terms for ease of operation, I find all are quite easy to set up and maintain. This whole thing about make your own media bags, well you can do that for any of them. I would say the hardest ones to clean are the Fluvals. The 404 I find can be hard to take the top off. The FX 5 and 6, are not overly difficult to actually service and hardest part may be moving it in and out from under the stand or close to a sink. Due to the size, they are heavy. Depending on your stand, you might even have issues with using an fx5 or 6. 

I hope this helps a little. The best way to have success is to regularly do water changes and clean and service your filter.

Later
Wil


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

aquaclears are very good also
renas are good and dont use alot of electricity
old eheims are good too, classic and pro2s, avoid pro3s
only fluval i dont mind is the fx5 but its big and uses alot more electricity
depends on the fish u keep, if it was me id use 2 filters, like a aqua clear and a canister


----------



## Captain D' (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice. Im thinking the Ehiem is the way to go. 
Cheers
D


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you considered a hob and canister combo? Aquaclear + eheim, both are easy to clean too. I read on other forums that these two are great combo for cichlids.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I like my rena xp3, easy to clean, nice trays, quiet. Eheim is one of the best brands. Never heard of other brand you named, top something or other. You probably want to avoid one that has only a spray bar and go with one with a nozzle for more current for cichlids.

Adding a HOB can be very helpful and the only tried and true option is aquaclear. The new fluval C series is almost the exact same and is the same company but still new.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm running a 46 gal bow front (overstocked !) with an Eheim 2213, Eheim 2215, 2 Aquaclear 50 HOB and a Koralia 200 

Yeah, I know - way over kill but it just kinda happened that way

I find the total mix a good combination and always crystal clear water - even with my over feeding 

I do need to say that I used to run Rena XPs and I was very pleased with them - easy to clean, reliable, quiet and powerful. You can't go wrong with them !


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

The truth is that a lower gph(up to a point) is better for biological filtration. Ehiems are designed this way because of this. The only time lower gph becomes a concern is when it comes to optimum mechanical filtration if you have messy fish, are overstocked, are overfeeding, or any combination of the above. This is the reason you will often see people recommend and use multiple filters or filters with a high gph turnover.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Have in mind that only one Eheim 2217 may not give you clear water once the tank is fully stocked. Biologicly it will be good but you may not be happy with your water.


----------

